# What breed of Piranha is this?



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I bought 6 Piranhas from the local (Ohio) shop. He said they are Red Bellies.

But the only time they look remotly Red is when I take a picture of them. And even at this point I don't see any red on their bellies.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Look like RBP to me.

:welcome:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Reds start to lose their red as they get older.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

they look like reds to me but they look as if they have a highback like a rhom ask frank he should know but i think they are reds that are either old and have lost there colour or they are stressed


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

from what ive read the type of food you feed ps can alter their coloration. see the feeding section, someone had success bringing the red bellies out by feeding krill and plankton


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice looking reds, how big are they and what is your tank. you can see their teeth good, just dont piss the one with all the teeth off.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i see that the belly below the gill area is white this means they might be a little stressed out..or they just seen you come up with a cam and took a pic

try taking a pic without flash

other than that looks like red bellies to me


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

illnino said:


> nice looking reds, how big are they and what is your tank. you can see their teeth good, just dont piss the one with all the teeth off.


 They look to be 4-5" through the glass. 55Gallon tank with Penguin 330 Biowheel and dual Powerheads/under gravel filter.

I feed them Goldfish (they like the Orange colored ones







). They are probably stressed, I read on this site that if you put them in a high traveled location (and I did) then they will be stressed. I would move the tank, but nowhere to put it.

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

yup, it's a red.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, you got P. nattereri (Reds)...







!


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Those are some mean ass looking reds. I like the teeth! It is the way they look when they get bigger. Tell you the truth I like the way they look when they are darker.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> I feed them Goldfish (they like the Orange colored ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you shouldn't feed them feeder fish high risk of desease try shrimp, smelt,beefheart,krill stuff like that is better for them


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

P. Nattereri but rather stressed. Relaxed ones have very dark tail fins but in the picture I see rather pale ones.

Try blocking out some of the light or maybe try a wallpaper with darker design. Ironically, you'll see their best colors when the lights are rather dim. Just to give you an idea how much light I'm talking about, I use a single 6-watt FL tube for my 125 gal tank.

Goodluck!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you can also feed them pieces of fish filet. i know feeders are fun to watch, but there is just too much of a risk to your piranhas. how much did you pay for them??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> 55Gallon tank with


 sorry bud, but the max amount of piranhas you can fit in a 55g is 3, unless it is just a temporary home till you get a bigger tank soon.


----------



## brunsyeah (Jan 4, 2004)

my red bellies do that when i leave for the weekend....the light stays off for the weekend, no traffic or anything, and they all get the white bellies, but when i get back and turn the light on for a couple hours they all get red again...so my fish are apparently odd.?.? I think its just that they miss me, or the thought of their next meal


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Case closed.


----------

